
FEMA Contract Called for 30M Meals for Puerto Rico. 50,000 Were Delivered - Shivetya
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/06/us/fema-contract-puerto-rico.html
======
oftenwrong
>For this huge task, FEMA tapped Tiffany Brown, an Atlanta entrepreneur with
no experience in large-scale disaster relief and at least five canceled
government contracts in her past. FEMA awarded her $156 million for the job,
and Ms. Brown, who is the sole owner and employee of her company, Tribute
Contracting LLC, set out to find some help.

>Ms. Brown, who is adept at navigating the federal contracting system...

I'm guessing that is why she got the contract despite having a poor track
record and insufficient experience. She's good at playing the contracting
system.

